# Belgium could be plagued by black widow spiders



## Fzau (Aug 22, 2009)

Hurray...
More and more reports of black widows are being made here in Belgium.
They got here hiding in and underneath old timers coming over from the US.. thanks Americans 
Even suckier, they all came in through Antwerp harbor and I just happen to live in Antwerp 
A number of eggs have been found as well.
ARABEL, the Belgian arachnology association actually warned that actions should be taken immediately due to the fact that they could become an inhabitant species very quickly. They have no problem surviving in Belgian weather conditions (which already makes them stronger than me..) and have no natural predators here, so we might never get rid of them otherwise.
There is not yet any antidote stocked, but the government will buy some soon..
I'm not panicing or something, although I would find it sucky if it ran out of hand.. Not many people die of it, but I do believe a bite hurts a LOT.
Someone has any experience with these?

Yeah, it's late and I'm bored so I thought I'd share this with you..

Discuss!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, i saw one at summer camp one time. We took a boot to it and never saw another one again


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw 4 of those mother fuckers as I was walking home last night. Good thing I wasnt wearing shorts because I walked right into one on its web. Scared the shit out of me


----------



## Tiger (Aug 22, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> I saw 4 of those mother fuckers as I was walking home last night. Good thing I wasnt wearing shorts because I walked right into one on its web. Scared the shit out of me



There is no worse feeling in the world than the realization that you just walked/ran into a massive web and you have no idea where the spider is.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Note to self:

Cancel vacation.


----------



## techjsteele (Aug 22, 2009)

My house is infested with them. I have anywhere from 3-5 of them just on my front porch at any given time, no matter how many times I kill them. Forget going into the garage. I've managed to keep them at bay outside, though I have the occasional 1-2 try to sneak up on me when I'm kicking back on the couch. I'd say I probably have about 20-25 total on my property. I used to have a cricket problem; now I have a black widow problem.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 22, 2009)

I would think that you'd be used to seeing widows, given that you're in Texas.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Surprisingly, haven't really seen any in Austin.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent. Everything is going according to plan.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 23, 2009)

Heard that there's been a handful spotted in northern Illinois, but haven't seen any here yet. Seen a lot of other spiders, though. It's weird, they say the best way to control spiders is to control other pests, but I see a lot more spiders than anything else. Maybe they're coming out in the open more since they can't find any food?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Cancel vacation.


Note to Rick:
I'll protect you! Come over NAO!!
If I can play your Agile Custom that is


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Surprisingly, haven't really seen any in Austin.



I can vouch for this, no widows but there's a fuck-ton of brown recluse'. The scary thing about the recluse is you have no idea how fast the venom will act with your body. I've heard of bites slowly degrading and I've heard of it acting like a flesh eating bacteria, as in actually being able to physically see it "eating" the flesh...*shudder*


----------



## Bungle (May 18, 2010)

So, to clarify, Belgium is going to be the European Australia?


----------



## NickDowe (May 18, 2010)

Have no fear Belgium as we Americans love to fix the worlds problems (even the ones we create) we plan on bringing over some Guilla Monsters (aka the only poisonous lizard in the world) from the great state of New Mexico to rid you of your poisonous spider problem. We know this will work as clearly demonstrated by the British during the rat infestation of Australia. See you all soon!!


----------



## metulkult (May 19, 2010)

yingmin said:


> Excellent. Everything is going according to plan.


 
win.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 19, 2010)

I'd say this is the best reason for living in certain (cold) spots in Canada.. theres very few insects all year round.. I lived in Halifax last 2 years, in basements even, and hardly ever seen ants/any insects of any kind. In Moncton the worst we get is earwigs sometimes but usually not too bad.

I can't imagine you guys in lower US states, having cockroach infestations and stuff.. I couldnt live with that stuff at all. Im even thinking of moving more north so I dont even have to deal with pesky ants... which are only ever around when you leave sugar laying by..


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

when you say "Belgium" which part do you mean? Wallon or Dutch?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 19, 2010)

yingmin said:


> Excellent. Everything is going according to plan.










Good....Good.


----------



## Fzau (May 19, 2010)

Why the fuck did someone revive this thread? 

Nothing has happened in the meantime really..
I found a black widow-ish spider in my garage that has your typical cobweb, but it's backprint is green and triangular so no luck yet I suppose haha 
(mofo had a nest too)

Oh and I meant the Flemish part, Antwerp in particular.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 19, 2010)

I'm tired of these motherfucking sn-.....wait what?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 19, 2010)

Only Jeff Daniels can save us now.


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 20, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> I'd say this is the best reason for living in certain (cold) spots in Canada.. theres very few insects all year round.. I lived in Halifax last 2 years, in basements even, and hardly ever seen ants/any insects of any kind. In Moncton the worst we get is earwigs sometimes but usually not too bad.
> 
> I can't imagine you guys in lower US states, having cockroach infestations and stuff.. I couldnt live with that stuff at all. Im even thinking of moving more north so I dont even have to deal with pesky ants... which are only ever around when you leave sugar laying by..



Or grease. Depends on whether the ants are diabetic 

And don't forget, if you move to avoid the ants, the ants win. Just like terrorists. Team America should check this out.

Take that, Canada.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 20, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


>



Dominated.


----------



## Fzau (May 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Only *Jack* Daniels can save us now.


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2010)

As long as they stay the fuck away from the Huyghe brewery in Melle I'll be okay.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 1, 2010)

you guys are so soft

At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand. 

Thats pretty normal.
When i trip it up north to QLD we go swimming in waters where there are known to be box jellyfish, blue ringed octopus and sea snakes. My brother thought it would be funny to grab a sea snake's tail last time we went snorkelling.
When in QLD we also go swimming and tyre swinging, water skiing etc in rivers known to have crocodiles and platypus' (yes they actually have poisonous claws)

Stop bitching about your little itty bitty spiders and grow a pair of balls.
The worst thing that could happen would be a short trip to the hospital lol


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 1, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> you guys are so soft
> 
> At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand.
> 
> ...


 
The link below comfirms everything said in the post above is true. 

Badass of the Week: Australia


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 1, 2010)

techjsteele said:


> The link below comfirms everything said in the post above is true.
> 
> Badass of the Week: Australia



It forgot to mention that most koalas will claw your face if you piss them off, kangaroos are extremely dangerous and cause more deaths on the roads than snakebites do, didn't mention wombats, tasmanian devils, goannas, our plethora of snakes and dangerous sea creatures but it was a good read/lol.

didn't mention these suckers either


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jun 1, 2010)

^ What the fuck is that?! A pig?!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 1, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> you guys are so soft
> 
> At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand.
> 
> ...



And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why i am NEVER going to Australia.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 1, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> ^ What the fuck is that?! A pig?!



yeah its a wild pig.
They feed off livestock on remote properties, they get much bigger than that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> you guys are so soft
> 
> At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Vairocarnal said:


> I can vouch for this, no widows but there's a fuck-ton of brown recluse'. The scary thing about the recluse is you have no idea how fast the venom will act with your body. I've heard of bites slowly degrading and I've heard of it acting like a flesh eating bacteria, as in actually being able to physically see it "eating" the flesh...*shudder*



A few years back I was getting ready for bed one night. I saw something crawling on my blanket. It was a big ass brown recluse spider. I grabbed a musicians friend catalog and swung at him and he ran away pretty quickly. I spent the next 30 minutes looking for with no luck. So I went to sleep hoping he was gone. Next morning I wake up and there is some blood stains on my pillow and my left hand had a crater! And it swelled up quite a lot. Kinda looked like someone used the back of my hand to put out a cigar. I went to the DR and he said clean with hydrogen peroxide 3 times a day and that should do it. 3 days later its worse. I REALLY hurts and I can hardly move my fingers. At this point Im getting scared. So I talk to the DR again and he says they will probably "drain"it and get the infection out and clean it again. I would need to wait till Monday since it was the weekend. So I got the hydrogen peroxide, Anti Bacterial soap and a knife. I cleaned the knife and cut it out.  I know sounds crazy! But It didnt hurt at all. And within a day or two it looked almost normal. Except for the small circular scar I still have.


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 28, 2010)

*leans back with the rest of Nova Scotia*

Watch out, Ma! The squirrels and ducks might get ya'!

... and with that being said:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> ^ What the fuck is that?! A pig?!


 
We have wild boars here too dude, some as big as that and some bigger. We also have false widows and black widows have been sighted. Biologists also think that some captive pythons released into the wild could be breeding here within a decades time or so, as well as African Clawed Toads. And wolves are being re-introduced to Scotland.  The UK is getting badass animals again.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 28, 2010)

^ Like Honey Badgers


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



If I saw this shit on my wall, i would literally freeze in terror. Hell I can't even look at the fucking picture without freaking out.

Also, if I did manage to get moving again, I would blast the shit out of that wall with a shotgun.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Hurray...
> More and more reports of black widows are being made here in Belgium.
> They got here hiding in and underneath old timers coming over from the US.. thanks Americans
> Even suckier, they all came in through Antwerp harbor and I just happen to live in Antwerp
> ...


 

America Strikes Again!!!!




jking, that sucks...i hate non-poisonous spiders as it is...


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 28, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> you guys are so soft
> 
> At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand.
> 
> ...



I call bs on that, a funnel web bite would NOT kill you in under 30 mins, there are no recorded deaths by spider bite in Australia since the 80s. Ambulances have to carry the anti-venom, sure it would hurt a lot and after a while you will be paralyzed, but its doubtful you'd make it that far. They rarely actually come inside though, just don't disturb any obviously funnel shaped webs. Red backs aren't quite as venomous but are more of a threat as they like to live around the house, they aren't overly aggressive though. Lace Monitors are gigantic though and if they fealt like it could tear you apart.

That huntsman wouldn't even phase me any more, those things are almost friendly, they love sirring on curtains, they never actually do anything (not venomous anyway).


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 28, 2010)

Tomo009 said:


> funnel web spiders... they rarely actually come inside... they tear you apart.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Fzau (Jul 28, 2010)

Why was this thread necrobumped?


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 28, 2010)

We find black widows all the fucking time here... Just last week My brother and I was removing an old out door air condition condensing unit, and found over 15 widows underneeth... We are lucky because we had our hands all under it to flip it over. 
Got the broom, swept them off ... then it was tapdance time!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 28, 2010)

All I have to say is:









Also, (not Australian)







Sad spider is sad.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 23, 2010)

MetalGravy said:


>


----------



## leandroab (Sep 27, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> you guys are so soft
> 
> At my school we had lace monitors (2m long lizards with footlong claws) chilling on rocks and balconies, sharing our footpaths between classrooms. Brown snakes also hanging out with them (the deadliest land snake in the world) and funnel web & redback spiders galore. Funnel web spiders kill you in <30 minutes, I caught two of them in my garage last week and fed them bugs from my backyard until i got bored and decided to send them to get milked lol. My old cat used to kill those things all the time and bring them to my back doorstep along with blue tongue lizards and other assorted wildlife. At my grandparent's house i feed raw meat to snake-eating birds (also known as kookaburras). They eat it right out of my hand.
> 
> ...



Cool story, bro.


----------

